# Favorite competition that you've been to so far



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 3, 2015)

Post what your favorite competition that you've been to so far has been.

*Overall favorite: Lawrence Open 2014*
Best results: Lawrence Spring 2015 (in 3x3)
Shortest drive: UIUC Spring 2013 (196 miles)
Most people: Indiana 2014 (125 competitors)
Most exciting result: Lawrence Open 2015 (11.90 3x3 single )
Most unexpected round advancement: Lawrence Open 2014 (2x2 finals wtf at the time I rarely practiced 2x2)


----------



## 1w3playZ (Sep 3, 2015)

Might as well do it in the same format...

Overall Favorite: MIT Fall 2014/Melrose Spring 2015/Nats 2015 (I can't pick!)
Shortest drive: Melrose Spring 2015 - gonna be Philips Cube Day soon though
Most people: Nationals 2015 (4x0)
Most exciting result: Melrose spring 2015 (first sub 20 in comp!)
I kinda suck, and barely make it to round two every time. It's just my inner nub.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Sep 3, 2015)

Favorite was definitely Virginia Open 2015


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 3, 2015)

Nationals 2010.
After that, the first comp I hosted.


----------



## VelocityCuber (Sep 3, 2015)

Sucks no competitions near me at all.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Sep 3, 2015)

VelocityCuber said:


> Sucks no competitions near me at all.



My first was a 3 hour drive... don't complain. One will pop up or just go for it.


----------



## xchippy (Sep 3, 2015)

Lol I've only been to one competition before.


----------



## Amress (Sep 3, 2015)

Overall favorite: Virginia Open Spring 2014. When I got my 18 second OH average (which was second place), it was one of the happiest moments of my life. Then they added a second round, and I was nervous cuz i thought i wouldn't get second place again. Then I got a 17 second average and 2nd place again. I was going absolutely crazy with joy XD Plus the comp was really fun.
Best results: Virginia Open Spring 2014
Shortest drive: River Hill competitions (less than a minute away)
Most people: Red Cross 2014


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 3, 2015)

StachuK1992 said:


> Nationals 2010.
> After that, the first comp I hosted.



Nationals 2010 was the best!!

Orangina was hilarious! Remember when Waffo vomited?
Ahhh, those were good times.


----------



## Julian (Sep 3, 2015)

*Overall favorite: Worlds 2013*
Best results: National Capital Regional 2014 (3, 4, 2)
Shortest drive: Seneca College (15 mins)
Most people: Worlds 2013 (580)
Most exciting result: Worlds 2013 (3rd in 5BLD)


----------



## DavidCip86 (Sep 3, 2015)

Overall favorite: Oklahoma Open 2014
Best results: Oklahoma Open 2014 for 7x7
Shortest drive: Lawrence Spring 2015
Most people: Lawrence Spring 2015
Most exciting result: Oklahoma Open 2014 for 7x7 just because the times were so much faster than my at home times
Most unexpected round advancement: Oklahoma Open 2014 3x3, I really didn't expect to make finals, but I had a pretty good round 2 and barely snuck in


----------



## Aussie (Sep 3, 2015)

Overall favorite: Lawrence Spring 2015 / Indiana 2015
Best results: Peach State 2015 for 6x6. ( 1st Place )
Shortest drive: Peach State 2015. ( 3 hours 30 minutes )
Most people: US Nationals 2014 ( 497 )
Most exciting result: Lawrence Spring 2015, first solve for 6x6. Going from 5:53.81 official PB to 3:17.47 is an awesome feeling.
Most unexpected round advancement: N/A.


----------



## Kit Clement (Sep 3, 2015)

Best group of people to hang out with: Minnesota Cube Melt 2015 (although Gamma coming up this month looks like it's going to be equally awesome)
Best one that I've organized: Michigan 2015
Best post-comp: Peach State 2015 (Free pizza with Varasano)
Best major competition: Worlds 2013
Best roadtrip: Toronto Spring 2015


----------



## Ronxu (Sep 3, 2015)

Cool thread!

Overall favorite: Worlds 2015, so many cool people!
Best results: Worlds 2015, I've had faster times at other comps but winning at Worlds>all
Shortest drive: Kirkkonummi Open 2011, 2 kilometers lol
Most people: Worlds 2015
Most exciting result: Winning Clock at Euro 2014 by .02 seconds.
Most unexpected round advancement: 2x2 finals at Euro 2014 lolwut


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Sep 3, 2015)

I've only been to one, Italian Championship 2015, it was great fun


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 3, 2015)

*Overall favorite: Singapore open 2015*
Best results: Perth winter 2015
Longest drive (travel): Perth winter 2015
Most people: Singapore open 2015
Most exciting result: perth winter 2015 (sub-10 3x3 single and OH NR woot)
Most unexpected round advancement: Foon Yew open 2015. Definitely didn't expect to make the final.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Sep 3, 2015)

Only been to one  
Why perth only have 1 comp every 4 years?


----------



## FailCuber (Sep 3, 2015)

Overall favorite: Good cube show Korea (just cause it's a 2 days comp)
Best results : Spring comes 2015 3 PLL skips lel
Shortest drive : Good cube show Korea 1 hour 10 minutes
Most people : Good cube show Korea 110 people
Most exciting result : Good cube show korea (I got a bld sucess!!)
Most unexpected round advancement : Houston Spring 2011 and Thanks cubing day 2014 ( for houston I made it to the second round and for thanks cubing day I made it to finals on skewb.
BTW I really liked Kaist Fall 2014 comp too. Probably my second favorite comp ever.
And some bad ones.....
Overall least favorite : Spring comes 2015 The venue was just toooooo small and I made it late to the comp so it was a nightmare too me because the train didn't come.
Worst results : Good cube show korea : Everything pretty much sucked. I really sucked on 3x3 2nd round. I got an 18sec avg lololol. That was 6 seconds slower then my avg at that time.
Longest drive : Houston Spring 2011 and Kaist Fall 2014 (Both 2 hours)
Least people: Houston Spring 2011 (24 People)
Least exciting results : Good cube show Korea
Most unexpected round disqualifyment(?) : Good cube show Korea 2nd round to semi finals.


----------



## Iggy (Sep 3, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Most unexpected round advancement: Foon Yew open 2015. Definitely didn't expect to make the final.



And you ended up 3rd 

I'm not really sure what my favourite comp was, but in terms of achievement it was definitely Singapore Open 2014. Broke my first AsR there 
Taylor's Cube Open 2012 and 2013 were pretty fun as well, they bring back many memories :tu
Also the closest one to me was Melaka Open 2014, but that was because I organised it lol


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 3, 2015)

Iggy said:


> And you ended up 3rd



Well after my less than stellar performance in the first round and a 13.xx solve for the first solve in the second, I really wasn't optimistic about making finals.


----------



## TDM (Sep 3, 2015)

Overall favorite: idk
Best results: TGN 2015 (3x3, 3BLD, OH were great and had a multi success)
Shortest drive: Guildford Open 2013/Welcome Back to Guildford 2015 (173 miles)
Most people: Euros 2014 (at least 261)
Most exciting result: TGN 2015, either the 9.73 single or 6th in 3x3 finals.
Most unexpected round advancement: 4x4 finals in WBTG. Didn't do well in the second round, yet just made it through anyway.


----------



## Torch (Sep 3, 2015)

Overall favorite: US Nationals 2015
Best results: US Nationals 2015
Shortest drive: Peach State 2015 (15 minutes)
Most people: US Nationals 2015 (449 people)
Most exciting result: US Nationals 2015 (12/13 MBLD)
Most unexpected result: Florida Feast 2014 (27 FMC)
Best roadtrip: Tie between going to Indiana 2015 and coming back from US Nationals 2015

And some on the other end of the scale:
Least favorite: Atlanta Open 2015
Worst results: Indiana 2015
Longest drive: Michigan May Madness 2014 (11 hours)
Least people: Charlotte Open Fall 2014 (26 people)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 3, 2015)

Amress said:


> Overall favorite: Virginia Open Spring 2014. When I got my 18 second OH average (which was second place), it was one of the happiest moments of my life. Then they added a second round, and I was nervous cuz i thought i wouldn't get second place again. Then I got a 17 second average and 2nd place again. I was going absolutely crazy with joy XD Plus the comp was really fun.
> Best results: Virginia Open Spring 2014
> Shortest drive: River Hill competitions (*less than a minute away*)
> Most people: Red Cross 2014


SOOOOOO unfair


----------



## Ronxu (Sep 3, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> SOOOOOO unfair



Organize your own comp.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Sep 3, 2015)

I've enjoyed all of the comps I've been to, but I guess I can pick some favourites...

*Overall favorite: Johannesburg 2014*
Best results: Pops Winter 2015 (podium in 4/5 events)
Shortest drive: Pops Summer 2015/ Pops Winter 2015 (<5 minutes)
Most people: Johannesburg 2014 (~90 competitors)
Most exciting result: Pops Toys Summer 2015 (7.01 Skewb average, was AfR at the time.)
Most unexpected round advancement: Johannesburg 2014 (only made second round because someone else had to leave early)


----------



## Username (Sep 3, 2015)

Euros 2014

Only big comp I've been to


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Sep 3, 2015)

*Overall favorite: Canadian Open 2015*
Best results: National Capital Region 2015 (1st in 4x4, 2nd in BLD and OH, 3rd in 3x3). 
Shortest drive: All Toronto Open competitions.
Most people: Toronto Open Spring 2015 (132 competitors in 3x3).
Most exciting result: Canadian Open 2015 (3rd in 3x3) or Battle of Waterloo 2014 (3rd in 4x4, 1st podium ever).


----------



## Amress (Sep 3, 2015)

Ronxu said:


> Organize your own comp.



10/10 agree


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 3, 2015)

Amress said:


> Shortest drive: River Hill competitions (less than a minute away)



that's a lie, there's no way you're going to hit all green lights on 108


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 3, 2015)

*Overall favorite: Slow N Steady Spring 2015*
Best results: I had a good 2x2 single once. 
Shortest drive: I walked to a couple of comps before. Other than that, 5 minutes to River Hill comps. 
Most people: US Nationals 2014, 400something
Most exciting result: Winning US Nationals for OH
Most unexpected round advancement: Podiuming in FMC at F(MD)C


----------



## rokicki (Sep 3, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Post what your favorite competition that you've been to so far has been.



Absolutely the San Francisco Open 2009 held at the Exploratorium when it was still
in the Palace of Fine Arts in the Marina district.

The energy, crowd, and atmosphere was unforgettable. Unbelievable location.
Great job guys for pulling it off (some six years ago).


----------



## DanpHan (Sep 3, 2015)

*Overall Favorite: Harvard Fall 2014*
Best results: Harvard Fall 2014. Didn't win or anything, but I wasn't disappointed with any of my 3x3 averages, which was really important to me. Raleigh Open 2013 is an honorable mention, didn't expect to place first at that one 
Shortest drive: Charlotte Open Fall 2014
Most people: Nats 2014 I think
Most exciting result: 3rd place in 4x4 at Nats 2015 and that megaminx single


----------



## BrianJ (Sep 3, 2015)

Overall Favorite: Cubic Catastrophe
Best Results: Indiana 2015 (15.43 squan avg)/ Cubic Catastrophe (2.02 2x2 avg + 7 ZBLLs + 8.73 single + 39.03 4x4 single)/ Mishawaka 2015 (.95 2x2 NAR) Indiana is a lucky cubing state to me lol
Shortest Drive: Wiscube 2014 (Will probably be Wiscube 2nd on Saturday)
Most people: Indiana 2015
Most exciting result: 5.60 skewb avg (10th in the world at the time lol)/ 15.43 squan average (no parity except for last solve)/ .95 NAR 2x2 single


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 3, 2015)

Overall favorite: Music City Speedsolving 2015
Best results: Atlanta Open 2015 (5th place in Pyraminx)
Shortest drive: Atlanta Open 2015 (26.2 miles)
Most people: US Nationals 2015 (479 people)
Most exciting result: Music City 2015 (4x4 PB single and ao5, 6x6 PB single and first official sub-20 3x3)
Most unexpected round advancement: My only round advancement, 2nd round of Pyra at US Nationals 2015

So yeah. Somehow, Peach State 2015 didn't make it anywhere on here.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 3, 2015)

Ronxu said:


> Organize your own comp.



It still wouldn't be less than a minute away


----------



## naliuj (Sep 4, 2015)

Overall favorite: MIT Fall 2011
Best results: Lexington Spring 2015 (3x3)
Shortest drive: Lexington Spring 2015 (26.5 miles. To be fair though, all of the comps I went to with the exception of Franconia 2014 are about the same distance.)
Most people: Harvard Fall 2014 (93 competitors)
Most exciting result: Lexington Spring 2015 (16.78 average when I was averaging high 18's to low 19's at home.)


----------



## NewCuber000 (Sep 4, 2015)

Overall favorite: Atlantic open 2015. My results were just great, 5 medals overall and wins in 4x4 and OH!
Best results: Atlantic open 2015 like I just mentioned . 
Shortest drive: Atlantic open 2015 (1 hour)
Most people: Atlantic open 2015 with like 40 competitors (Yeah ik... small  Atlantic Canada is still a developing area for cubers.)
Most exciting result: My 48.52 4x4 single and 1:01 average of 5. WAY better than I was doing at home (Averaging 1:10 at the time and my best single being 57 :'D

Edit: All of these are about Atlantic open 2015 XD


----------



## henrysavich (Sep 4, 2015)

Overall favorite: US nationals, 3 days of cubing is better than 1! Also awesome to meet some of the fast cubers from across the country.
Overall favorite "Normal" comp: Vrginia open spring 2015, followed closely by the other two UVA comps. Just really well organized and run in general, GJ Sesi.
Overall least favorite: John Hopkins Winter 2015, lolcomp
Best results: River Hill Winter 2015, PB's in every event, including my current 3x3 PB single.
Worst results: Slow and Steady spring 2015, I was sick, okay?
Longest drive: US Nationals 2015, ~ 9 hour drive
Longest drive "Normal comp": pretty much a 3-way tie between New Albany 2014, Harvard Fall 2014, and MIT Spring 2015, all at around 7 hours
Shortest drive: Any of the River Hill comps, If there were sidewalks they would be walking distance
Most People: US Nationals 2015, high 400's IIRC
Most people "Normal comp" : Liberty Science Center 2013. 133 People
Least People: F(MD)C USA, 6 people
Least people "Normal competition": CSP spring 2015, 53 People
Most exciting result: 3.31 NAR2 pyra average at MIT Spring 2015


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 4, 2015)

Favorite: German Open 2015
Best results: German Open
Shortest drive: Hamburg Open (1 hour)
Most people: nats 2015 this weekend 
Most exciting result: 48 Mega Single, 3:58 7x7 single, 7.58 3x3 single


----------



## ottozing (Sep 4, 2015)

Overall favorite: WC2015
Best results: As far as recent comps go, either Niddrie, Lifestyles Summer 2015, or Worlds 2015. All 3 had a nice mix or awesome highlights and good overall performance
Shortest drive: Canberra Autumn (~5 mins lol)
Most people: Worlds 2013 (500+)
Most exciting result: 3.10 skewb avg (Niddrie), 1.99 2x2 avg (Melbourne cube day 2013), and 5.91 3x3 single (Lifestyles Summer 2015) were all at the time probably equally exciting
Most unexpected round advancement: No such thing when you're an all rounder who competes in Australia


----------



## TMOY (Sep 5, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> It still wouldn't be less than a minute away



Then build your own venue


----------



## CubePro (Sep 5, 2015)

Never been to a competition . I'm new to cubing(2 months) and no competitions near me


----------



## Dene (Sep 5, 2015)

*Best results:* Way too many comps... I guess Melbourne Winter 2012 because I finally got a decent 5x5 average. But I mean really, my results have been scattered. One particularly memorable comp was WCs 2011 when I did well in 6x6.
*Shortest drive:* Technically the closest competition to where I was living at the time was about a 10 minute walk away (I think Dan Cohen will win the record for this though). However I'd like to point out that I had been cubing for more than 4 years, and had been to literally 20 competitions, before my 21st comp was in the same city I was living (after I finally moved to Melbourne). So I think I earned the right to have local comps 
*Most people:* I assume WC2013 but I'm not going to double check that.
*Most exciting result:* Toss up between my 4:50.11 3BLD solve, my 11.15 Square-1 single, and my 4:00.86 7x7 single.
*Most unexpected round advancement:* Nothing comes to mind. It's been too long since I cared.

*Overall favourite:* San Francisco Open 2009. Nostalgia much?


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 5, 2015)

Overall favourite: WC2015
I think that maybe anyone who attended that competition would say that this is also their favourite competition too


----------



## Jont828 (Sep 5, 2015)

My favorite (and only) competition I've been to would be US Nats 2015.


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 6, 2015)

Ayyyy me and Ray have the same favorite and least favorite comp 
I guess some negatives now.
Least Favorite: Atlanta Open 2015
Worst results: Peach State 2015
Longest Drive: US Nats 2015 (308 miles)
Least People: Music City Speedsolving 2015 (48)
Most disappointing result: Pyraminx @ Music City. (2 +2s, and a 12)
Most surprising round-not-advancement: 2 and 3 @ Atlanta Open, the organizers were running late so they had to cut down the number of finalists.


----------



## DanpHan (Sep 6, 2015)

Well, I might as well give my negatives:
Least Favorite: US Nats 2014
Worst Results (overall): US Nats 2014
Longest Drive: US Nats 2014 (we flew for the Harvard comps)
Least People: Charlotte Open Fall 2014
Most Disappointing Result (do I really need to say it): US Nats 2015 3x3 semifinals -_- (YouCubing can't even come close to my fail level, but he can try )


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 6, 2015)

Oh people are being negative now?

ok then
*Overall least favorite: Indiana 2014* (it wasn't a bad comp, I liked it, but it just wasn't quite as fun because I didn't do very much competing.)
Worst results: UIUC Spring 2013 (absolute and relative, although I did alright)
Longest drive: Lawrence * * (281 miles)
Fewest people: Lawrence Open 2014 (35 pre-registered competitors)
Most disappointing result: Lawrence Open 2014 (DNF 2x2 single, but it could have been worse )
Most unexpected not round advancement: Lawrence Open 2014 (3x3 finals but I wasn't really expecting to make it, and I just put this because it was closest.)


----------



## Wilhelm (Sep 6, 2015)

Ok that's a nice thread..

Longest travel distance: Worlds 2015
Longest drive: NZ Nationals 2014 8 hours
Shortest travel: GHS Ingenhovenpark Open 2011: 3km walk to the venue
Best results: hmm German Open 2015 comes to my mind but there are quite a few I guess
Most exciting results: First 3,4,5 and MBLD success, Skewb NR, Clock sub 10 single, 3x3 sub 10 single, FMC 25, 1:20 5x5 single
Worst Results: Euro2014, GBCO15, Franconia Open 15
Most Podiums: Belgian Summer 2014(10) NZ Nationals 2014(9)
Best Venue: German Nationals 2010, most Belgian Comps, Euro 2014, German Open 
Best Aftercomp: Worlds 2015, Euro 2014, CBNBC2015, all Velbert comps

Favourite Comps: Worlds 2015, NZ Nationals 2014, Zonhoven Open 2015,


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 7, 2015)

DanpHan said:


> YouCubing can't even come close to my fail level, but he can try



COUGH Didn't make cutoff COUGH
If you really want to know, I had high hopes about making the soft cutoff of 1:45. First solve, 1:51.515 (lol) and 2nd solve had about 5 pops, and I ended up DNFing because of the hard cutoff. Cube was not solved or assembled.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Sep 13, 2015)

Here's mine. I've only been to 3 competitions, but I'll try to keep this as interesting as possible. 

Overall Favorite: Peach State 2015/Music City 2015
Best Results: Music City 2015 (7th in skewb, 2 round in 3x3)
Most People: Atlanta Open 2015 (100 People) 
Most Unique: Music City 2015 (2 rounds in 6x6, thanks Aussie)

And, now for negatives:
Overall Least Favorite: Atlanta Open 2015 (It was a very fun comp, don't get me wrong, just not my favorite)
Worst Results: Peach State 2015 (40 sec 3x3 average)
Longest Drive: Music City 2015 (5 hours)
Least Unique: Atlanta Open 2015 (Check events, wasn't very unique)


----------



## Anubis (Sep 13, 2015)

PA State yoyo contest


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 13, 2015)

Overall favorite: Worlds 2011 (with Worlds 2015 a VERY close second)

Best results: Worlds 2011 (world champion 5x5 BLD, 2nd place 4x4 BLD, then competition pb average 3x3)

Shortest drive: Wiscube 2nd Edition 2015 (~8 miles)

Most people: Worlds 2013

Most exciting result: Chattahoochee Spring 2009 (then WR and then overall pb single in 4x4 BLD)

Most unexpected round advancement: Worlds 2005 I made it to 3x3 finals then came 10th in finals. My best ever showing in 3x3.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 13, 2015)

I know I already posted here, but a lot as changed in the list over the past week.

*Overall Favorite:* Music City Speedsolving 2015, no competition is better than the competition you organize yourself!
*Best Results:* Not sure which one. Peach State 2015, 1st in 6x6 with a mean of 3:21.55 or Music City Speedsolving 2015, 5th in 6x6 with a mean of 3:02.20.
*Shortest Drive:* Music City Speedsolving 2015, 30 minutes away! 
*Most People:* US Nationals 2014 with a total of 497.
*Most Exciting Result:* Lawrence Spring 2015, 6x6 single of 3:17.47. Going from 5:53.81 official PB to 3:17.47 official PB is a great feeling. 
*Most Unexpected Round Advancement:* Music City Speedsolving 2015, 3x3 Round 1.


----------



## PJKCuber (Sep 13, 2015)

I've been to two competitions. My favorite one was the second one because I won it.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Sep 13, 2015)

The 5x5 final the Worlds in Bangkok was thrilling!


----------

